# Use of straps for deadlifting



## fozyspilgrims

I haven't been deadlifting for that long and today i lifted 97.5kg and i am starting to struggle with my grip. I found that changing my grip seems to give me some extra reps, but i have been wondering what everyone else does. I was hoping to aviod straps but is that possible? Is using straps just the excepted thing with deads? Do you guys use your grip until that gives out and then use straps for your last reps? All i use at the moment is weight lifing leather gloves. Any advice apprechiated.


----------



## dmcc

Fozys -

I think I've told you this before, but I did use straps for a bit on deads. Like you said, I lifted raw until my grip gave out, then used the straps for the last few sets or reps. Now, I'm lifting 30kg more and not using the straps, so it must have worked!


----------



## fozyspilgrims

dmcc said:


> Fozys -
> 
> I think I've told you this before, but I did use straps for a bit on deads. Like you said, I lifted raw until my grip gave out, then used the straps for the last few sets or reps. Now, I'm lifting 30kg more and not using the straps, so it must have worked!


Thanks i didn't want to go completely to straps and never use my forearms. So its still possible to lift big without straps.


----------



## dmcc

I genuinely believe that the straps helped. I do no other forearm work and as I said, I waited till my grip was giving out before I got the straps out. Out of interest, what grip do you use? Alternate?


----------



## 7i7

i get terrible painful calluses from bar, hence i use straps... but if it was grip issue i wouldnt


----------



## TOBE

i use straps only on heavy sets where i really need to

gloves do nothing for me


----------



## chrisj22

Chalk completely overrides straps IMO.


----------



## dmcc

Perhaps, but I find that tight straps assist my grip in a way that chalk won't, as they help support the weight.


----------



## chrisj22

Fair one, mate.

I'm only speaking from personal experience, like yourself 

Queue the innuendos....lol


----------



## trickymicky69

wrist straps are a shat invention and should be filed straight into the bin.

man yourself up a bit.

i weigh 81kgs, deadlift 200kgs and dont use a belt or straps or even trainers.

i also dont use a bench shirt, deadlift or squat suit.

lift it unequipped or dont lift it.

and chalk is much better than most give it credit for


----------



## ba baracuss

trickymicky69 said:


> wrist straps are a shat invention and should be filed straight into the bin.
> 
> man yourself up a bit.
> 
> i weigh 81kgs, deadlift 200kgs and dont use a belt or straps or even trainers.
> 
> i also dont use a bench shirt, deadlift or squat suit.
> 
> lift it unequipped or dont lift it.
> 
> and chalk is much better than most give it credit for


I believe Nytol uses straps and can lift 300kg +.

Are you going to tell him to man up?

Everyone is different - it's not about 'manning up' at all.


----------



## Guest

Work up in weight mate before using straps your a long way from your max grip.

In the past i rack pulled 400kg with out straps but after tearing my lat i usually use straps on deadlifts which imo makes the exercise not nearlly as beneficial but better than retearing my back LOL


----------



## DGtattkid

In many cases, people have had grip issues that were due to trap weakness, rahter than actual hand/forearm issues.


----------



## bogman

I had the same problem at around 100kg, but started using chalk and it made quite a difference. I also am using Big's Dual Factor Training routine - so am only doing 3 or 5 reps per set - which probably helps - but I'm now up to just over 200kg and have no grip issues.

I would try to avoid using the straps if you can.

I use this chalk:

http://www.gymnasticexpress.co.uk/shop/section.php?xSec=2

Its gymnastics chalk - but it comes in a bar so its a lot messy to carry to the gym etc...


----------



## Inggasson

I swear by my straps. My grip is rubbish and always has been, but a good set of straps has helped me a lot.


----------



## Guest

> wrist straps are a shat invention and should be filed straight into the bin.
> 
> man yourself up a bit


Ha ha

They do work very well you go beyond grip strength to deadlift more weight, what is wrong with that ???

Some do have megga grip strength but more often than not the grip gives out before the back with deadlifts.

Try some grip exercises a simple hang we used to do when engaged in a powerlifting routine simply hang off a chin bar for a few mins, freaking sounds easy but give it a try at the end of any workout (other than legs).

Due to breaking several bones in my hand, i have to use straps most of the time when deadlifting.


----------



## chrisj22

I think Nytol uses liquid chalk for most big lifts IIRC.

Although I have seen him use straps before.


----------



## Incredible Bulk

back training is for your back, train forearms seperatley IMO.

use straps so you can lift heavier on back exercises, dont be limited by your grip

there is no gripper round on a bodybuilding stage if you want to compete.

if you want to have a strong grip, try and avoid straps


----------



## Greyphantom

I used to use straps but then decided to do the lift raw, tbh at first it was hard but my grip improved and now I prefer not to use straps... each to their own though...


----------



## the_muss

TOBE said:


> i use straps only on heavy sets where i really need to
> 
> gloves do nothing for me


Me too. Straps have their place when lifting heavy. If you're worried about grip and forearm strength then train this separately.<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>


----------



## Guest

Depends what your after.

Looking at building mass overall? leave the straps in the bag, uses chalk and a mixed grip.

Looking at lifting big weights, yeah, sure, use whatever you can/are allowed to in competition.

That said, If your training back and arms(forearms/grip) on different days, then i dont see a problem with using them. It all depends on the type of training your doing.


----------



## Nytol

ba baracuss said:


> I believe Nytol uses straps and can lift 300kg +.
> 
> Are you going to tell him to man up?
> 
> Everyone is different - it's not about 'manning up' at all.


Lol, 

I did always used to use straps, as I had no plans to pull in competition, so a double over hand grip was safer for the biceps.

When I did want to lift in a comp, I weaned myself off of them over a period of months, never had an issue.

I have not gone back to using them, and now prefer to pull without.

http://www.amazon.co.uk/YogaMadFitnessMad-Liquid-Chalk-250ml/dp/B000U2AQR0

That is the chalk I use, I find it better than normal chalk TBH, less mess too.


----------



## jw007

I use straps when im lifting at\near my limit as its one less thing to worry about.

Then i lift without them after i have hit my max.

Why cant you just utilise both ways and get best of both worlds.


----------



## Littleluke

Someone at the gym was preaching saying if you want big forearms then don't use straps, blah blah blah. So when I started deadifting using straps he soon shut up, as they don't call me popeye for eating spinach LOL!

I think straps are a good addition.. I currently have a broken finger which means I can't close my left hand fully therefore they are a must! Either way I would still use them!


----------



## drago78

I have to say that I dont find straps to be much help with the deadlift, if I am lifting heavy I will use an alternate grip with chalk. But as said above each to their own, I dont think there is really a hard and fast rule.


----------



## notorious1990

i use straps when deadlifting but only when i get close to my max.. so the last set or so.


----------



## fozyspilgrims

Thanks for all of the replies, i have jsut been using a conventional grip but i have started using alturnate when my grip started to give out and i kept swapping hands till i did all 10 reps which definately helped.


----------



## trickymicky69

ba baracuss said:


> I believe Nytol uses straps and can lift 300kg +.
> 
> Are you going to tell him to man up?
> 
> Everyone is different - it's not about 'manning up' at all.


you are missing the point.

pulling 300kgs off the floor would involve pulling around 3xbodyweight

pulling 97.5kgs off the floor is approx 1xbodyweight........

see where i am going with this?

i would expect most beginners to be able to do sets of 100kgs if they have there form correct and keep the bar dragging up there shins


----------



## haze

i reckon use straps when your grip tires out.. dont let your grip sacrifice your back work out, you working your back not your grip.

Do as many as you can without the straps first tho..


----------



## ba baracuss

trickymicky69 said:


> you are missing the point.
> 
> pulling 300kgs off the floor would involve pulling around 3xbodyweight
> 
> pulling 97.5kgs off the floor is approx 1xbodyweight........
> 
> see where i am going with this?
> 
> i would expect most beginners to be able to do sets of 100kgs if they have there form correct and keep the bar dragging up there shins


I don't think I'm missing the point at all mate.

You deadlift to work the major muscles of the body; not the fingers and the ego.

If you have strong hands and are that worried about looking macho, don't use straps.

If you want to use straps, use them.


----------



## paulmcgurk

It's wrong to condemn straps for the sake of it just because one doesn't use or like straps. I don't use straps but have been thinking about it lately as it becomes almost impossible to hold a greasy bar after 5 reps, although my legs and back are ready for more reps more (plus I can't use chalk in the gym i go to). For me it's simple, as long as form isn't affected and it allows you to lift more weight, what's the problem with using straps? More weight (with equal form) allows you to get stronger... I tried straps the other day and I could definately do more reps/add more weight. I do towel-grip chins for my grip, it beasts the fingers and forearms!


----------



## frowningbudda

I usually use straps after deads, when my grip is shot.

1 arm rows and the like.


----------



## Mikazagreat

Straps on deads will screw your forearm if it didn't get injuried it will be weak.

i use it only for breakin 1 rep max, mixed grip all the time.

try to boost your grip strength with gripper machine (i dunno what else it cold be called) if it's avilable in ur gym or normal forearm exercises.


----------



## Josh1436114527

i use straps for the heavy sets,after all i am training my back and core not my wristes:cool:


----------



## Guest

Josh said:


> i use straps for the heavy sets,after all i am training my back and core not my wristes:cool:


Well its not only your wrist that gets activated without straps...... 

Do whatever you like just don't say "oh i can deadlift 300kg" when you can only deadlift 220kg without straps. A "full" deadlift involves nothing extra such as straps.


----------



## hilly

i use straps, Im not interested in powerlifitng and like to get as many reps as posible so i get full stimulation for my back and do not want my grip to limit this.

However i do all my warm up sets without straps its just for heavy working sets i use them.

Ive pulled 230 without straps and thats good enough for me .


----------



## ba baracuss

This is an old bump.

I would suggest using liquid chalk if your grip is slipping.


----------



## M_at

paulmcgurk said:


> It's wrong to condemn straps for the sake of it just because one doesn't use or like straps. I don't use straps but have been thinking about it lately as it becomes almost impossible to hold a greasy bar after 5 reps, although my legs and back are ready for more reps more (plus I can't use chalk in the gym i go to). For me it's simple, as long as form isn't affected and it allows you to lift more weight, what's the problem with using straps? More weight (with equal form) allows you to get stronger... I tried straps the other day and I could definately do more reps/add more weight. I do towel-grip chins for my grip, it beasts the fingers and forearms!


Not as wrong as it is to resurrect years old threads 

Oh and get in a gym where you can use chalk - even in my David Lloyd there's no problem with chalk.


----------



## russwalker91

bulkaholic said:


> Just down to grip strength. I have been working spanners and screwdrivers all my life and only wish i could deadlift what my grip can handle:lol:
> 
> Good party comp is to grab the bathroom scales and see who can squeeze most weight. I can go over 20 stone max on scale:laugh:


I just tried this, my effort was relatively pathetic


----------

